# Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden.



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

Finally got Jetex to make a true 63.5mm (2.5") stainless steel exhaust for the Rabbit (Golf 1) and Scirocco Mk1 models. I have these now in stock. Made in Sweden. 
*
Special Intro- Vortex deal. Free Shipping to US 48 states. E-mail for discounted shipping elsewhere.
* 








$499.95 
Thanks


----------



## buzzard217 (Mar 30, 2007)

what kinda muffler is that?


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (buzzard217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buzzard217* »_what kinda muffler is that?

It is a Jetex Muffler made in Sweden. 
Absorption Design Sound reduction is a critical deisgn concern with any exhaust system. Standard exhausts use a baffle design where a series of plates slow the exhaust gases, but ultimately this leads to an increase in back pressure. Jetex silencers have no baffles. Instead, noise is reduced by absorption through a centre perforated tube. Consequently, there is less gas flow restriction and so back pressure is reduced, torque is increased and engine performance is enhanced.
Thanks


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jetex North America)*

What's available from Jetex for the Jetta folks? Anything in stainless?


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_What's available from Jetex for the Jetta folks? Anything in stainless?

For Mk2 Jetta no stainless systems. Sorry. Not a popular model in Europe.
Here is a pic of what we offer for the Mk2 Jetta.









Thanks


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Jetex North America)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetex North America* »_








$499.95

I'd throw my million mile Borla for this. Tim, glad to see you're back where you best belong, more power to you once again.


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Jetex North America)*

do you have anything for mkII gti's?


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*

16v


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pepsicolla* »_do you have anything for mkII gti's?

Yes 
I have a 2.5" high output Stainless system in stock for your Mk2 GTI and Golfs. It sells for $539.95 
Here is a pic of it. 









There is also an Aluminized system. 
Same 2.5" system as above in Aluminized. $469.95








Thanks


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Jetex North America)*

I am curious, no-one on here, with an 8v runs a 2.5in catback, everyone swears by techtonics 2.25, I have a friend that ran a 2.5 on his 8v GTI and the difference was great, never ran a techtonics 2.25in system, but they promise big things as far as HP and TQ gains. Any advice? Or Technical Data? TIA.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Jetex North America)*

499$


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_499$





































Wild guess, you haven't seen or heard one of this yet? *Worth it* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (LaneGTI8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LaneGTI8V* »_I am curious, no-one on here, with an 8v runs a 2.5in catback, everyone swears by techtonics 2.25, I have a friend that ran a 2.5 on his 8v GTI and the difference was great, never ran a techtonics 2.25in system, but they promise big things as far as HP and TQ gains. Any advice? Or Technical Data? TIA.

IMHO compared to a SuperSprint from the cat back, quality, performance, fitment, install, sound and specially the price, I'd rate this at 12 and 7 for SS. Mind you I have never experience hearing any drone at any gear and speed. I'd sell my SS from the cat back and get this for my Scirocco, also very curious how it would perform using my SS headers.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (atoson)*

FYI, I've got a 2.25" TT on the car now... this exhaust will be going on after the dyno... and then redyno...


----------



## buzzard217 (Mar 30, 2007)

im exhaust shopping so im anxious to hear those numbers...


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Awesome, will wait to see the results before buying. I suspect that the 2.5 will lose little on the low end, aswell as flow much more on the high end, 200HP Mr. Tong, your goal might be met. I've read much technical data to support these facts, now it's time to see some results. I suspect that the "Bigger is not always better" myth is an old one predicated in the infancy of hot rodding. After all 5.0 and 4.6 Mustang owners have ran 3" exhausts for years and i'm sure you've seen how much more surface area there is for a 3" vs. a 2.5", plus the 4.6 is not much more than double the displacement, either way, the point is this, I suspect, that the 2.5" exhaust is the best choice, however, this is something I have no proof for, so, Mr. Tong, prove us all wrong, as you've done time and time again. BTW, I will be picking up one of your Lysholms relatively soon (next 2 yrs. or so). I am planning on mating it to a 16v, but it may be the 8v, as I am driving a company vehicle now, N E ways, as always, best of luck!!!!


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Jetex North America)*

The system is designed for non-cat models. If you have a cat equipped model you will need to have a flange adapter made at a local muffler shop.
Thanks


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Jetex North America)*

Tim,
I noticed on the Scirocco 2 systems... that what appears the necessary adapter is included...








Is it possible to purchase this flange adapter seperately?
The system is definitely high quality... looking forward to installing it of course... having that adapter would truly make it a bolt on for those of us that would rather not let our local muffler shops touch our project cars. And of course just about all the A1s I've ever seen stateside have catalytic convertors...
best regards,
Peter T.


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Peter Tong)*

Will see if Jetex can send me some. Also many may want to take advantage of the 2.5" and use a custom cat with a round collector like this.








Peter you must have a California car or later than 78 model. Out of California Mk1s from 1975-77/78 did NOT have a cat (maybe FI only). As I recall starting in 78 or 79 all Mk1's had a cat. Before that they did not. I remember ordering the non-catalyst door stickers for customers cars back in the mid 80's. he he 




_Modified by Jetex North America at 11:24 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (LaneGTI8V)*

Hi Lane,
A good friend of mine runs around with a Colin (of TT) designed NRP exhaust on his Mini Cooper S... installation went like a snap and it all bolted on with hardly any effort. That exhaust used very large mufflers (in comparison to my Borla). I always liked the note on that exhaust as it actually sounded nicer than my TT Borla setup - AND quieter to boot - and wondered why Colin couldn't put something together that sounded the same for us VW folks.
While I do like the TT 2.25" setup (performance is really good), I also like having a reasonably quiet car. Up to now I've just not seen an exhaust that offered all the out performance necessary for a 200+ whp A1, and yet be reasonably quiet during normal driving (keep in mind I don't have a turbo back there to premuffle things). So when Tim put this out there I knew I had to jump on it... Frankly if I retain the same level of performance as the 2.25" TT borla setup, and gain a bit of reduction in noise I'd be happy. I guess we'll see... the tip on this thing definitely reminds me a bit of the 944 turbo exhaust I had on this car years ago.
best regards,
Peter T.

_Quote, originally posted by *LaneGTI8V* »_Awesome, will wait to see the results before buying. I suspect that the 2.5 will lose little on the low end, aswell as flow much more on the high end, 200HP Mr. Tong, your goal might be met. I've read much technical data to support these facts, now it's time to see some results. I suspect that the "Bigger is not always better" myth is an old one predicated in the infancy of hot rodding. After all 5.0 and 4.6 Mustang owners have ran 3" exhausts for years and i'm sure you've seen how much more surface area there is for a 3" vs. a 2.5", plus the 4.6 is not much more than double the displacement, either way, the point is this, I suspect, that the 2.5" exhaust is the best choice, however, this is something I have no proof for, so, Mr. Tong, prove us all wrong, as you've done time and time again. BTW, I will be picking up one of your Lysholms relatively soon (next 2 yrs. or so). I am planning on mating it to a 16v, but it may be the 8v, as I am driving a company vehicle now, N E ways, as always, best of luck!!!!



_Modified by Peter Tong at 2:58 AM 6-28-2007_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Jetex North America)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetex North America* »_Will see if Jetex can send me some. Also many may want to take advantage of the 2.5" and use a custom cat with a round collector like this.
[snip]
Peter you must have a California car or later than 78 model. Out of California Mk1s from 1975-77/78 did NOT have a cat (maybe FI only). As I recall starting in 78 or 79 all Mk1's had a cat. Before that they did not. I remember ordering the non-catalyst door stickers for customers cars back in the mid 80's. he he 


Hi Tim,
Mines a non CA 1982 Convertible (full size spare).
Looks like I'll be having a high flow cat made up with a 2.5" rear outlet pipe, so I can utilize this exhaust without the 63.5mm to 55mm downsizing adapter that the exhaust comes with.
regards,
Peter T.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Jetex North America)*

Sweet... the adapter arrived here from Tim - Thanks.
Looking forward to running this thing!


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Peter Tong)*

I can't help but wonder how the 2.5" pipe gets around the gas tank strap and the rear axle beam. Is it crimped any in those areas?
I have a 2" TT S. S. setup and it takes a very fine touch for me to get the pipe just right so it does not bang the strap or the gas tank shield/ axle beam.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (chickenfriend)*

Will find out when it goes on! Not crimped.
The rear cat flange adapter fits just fine...
Peter


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Peter Tong)*

I *NEED* this.......


----------



## buzzard217 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Andrew Stauffer)*

installed mine last night. very smooth install. all parts needed were there, undamaged, and blue protective film on the polished stainless parts. i have mine bolted up behind a new eurosport mk1 header. when i put the final touches on my counterflow / aba block swap install ill let you guys know how the kit performs...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (buzzard217)*

Very sweet! How's it sound!? I'm assuming that Tim is now including the cat flange adapter eh?








Dyno is scheduled for the 15th










_Modified by Peter Tong at 4:02 PM 8-3-2007_


----------



## 89wolfsburg (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Peter Tong)*

Is there a system for cabbys with the space saver spare?(84.5 and up)


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (89wolfsburg)*

Well the Jetex 2.5" is on... 
Fit and finish was very good. Plenty of clearance over the axle, no rattles. The tip looks quite nice as well.
Everything went on very simply... esp with the adapter Tim supplied.
In comparison with the TT 2.25" Borla stainless setup that was previously on the car this exhaust is somewhat louder in the low rpm range - 1500-2500 rpm. After that, about the same, and I would say quieter after 4k rpm (and very sweet sounding I might add when under full boost). 
Lets just say its definitely not going to make your car sound like a sleeper...
As far as how free flowing this is... I can feel the exhaust pulses 10 feet back from the car.




_Modified by Peter Tong at 12:51 AM 8-17-2007_


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Very sweet! How's it sound!? I'm assuming that Tim is now including the cat flange adapter eh?








Dyno is scheduled for the 15th









_Modified by Peter Tong at 4:02 PM 8-3-2007_


Yes got all the flanges in stock now so they will be included from here on out. 
Thanks guys !!


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Well the Jetex 2.5" is on... 
Fit and finish was very good. Plenty of clearance over the axle, no rattles. The tip looks quite nice as well.
Everything went on very simply... esp with the adapter Tim supplied.
In comparison with the TT 2.25" Borla stainless setup that was previously on the car this exhaust is somewhat louder in the low rpm range - 1500-2500 rpm. After that, about the same, and I would say quieter after 4k rpm (and very sweet sounding I might add when under full boost). 
Lets just say its definitely not going to make your car sound like a sleeper...
As far as how free flowing this is... I can feel the exhaust pulses 10 feet back from the car.

On a turbo model it would be much quieter but yes because of the true 2.5" it is louder than a normal Jetex. We do have the standard Jetex for models with lower HP in aluminized for cheaper and smaller pipe size.
Got to get mine on my turbo Scirocco.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Jetex North America)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetex North America* »_

Yes got all the flanges in stock now so they will be included from here on out. 
Thanks guys !! 


Sweet... with that flange... installing this exhaust is a piece of cake... The only thing I might add in addition would be a new exhaust gasket for the rear of the cat... no other things I can possibly think off... its very complete. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Large bore stainless exhaust for Mk1 Rabbit and Scirocco from Sweden. (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
Sweet... with that flange... installing this exhaust is a piece of cake... The only thing I might add in addition would be a new exhaust gasket for the rear of the cat... no other things I can possibly think off... its very complete. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good idea. Will let the factory know so maybe they will include it. 
Thanks


----------

